# Torque-To-Yield Bolts



## Mr.Rocket (May 21, 2013)

I recently pulled the trigger on a a full suspension overhaul for my 05 GTO. As soon as the weather warms a bit I will be installing Hotchkis swaybars, BC BR coilovers, and every bushing there is. 

I've been digging through the forums for a while, and cannot find a comprehensive list of all the torque-to-yield bolts that should be replaced for this work. I know the subframe bushings are an item that is tty, and I saw one mention of replacing the differential to body bolts. Are there any others I'm missing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Those are the ones I remember. For the diff to frame I used regular hardened allen cap head screws. I thought I saw somewhere the front subframe bolts may be hard to get. It's a real joy getting the front sway bar in. If I had to do it again I would skip it and just do end links as other than weight I noticed no performance difference outside of flat out racing.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Regarding TTY bolts and other "one-time use" nuts and bolts, I think I recall the following:

Control arm nuts x6 (2 for front, 4 for rear)
Front radius rod nut x2
Rear radius rod nut x2
Front cradle bolts (2 frontward and 2 rearward)
Strut mount nut x2
Strut to knuckle bolts/nuts (4 pairs)

Rear subframe bolts x2
Rear diff bolts x4
Rear lower shock bolts x2

I also believe there is a pair of bolts that hold the diff mount casing to the diff housing that are supposed to be one-time use. That's just the suspension stuff. There's some brake bolts that should be replaced as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I reused the nuts with Locktite. Been reinstalled for 6 years with no issues. The bolts I was a little more cautious on as they stretch when tightened. I did use new rear shock bolts when I replaced the shocks but have subsequently had them off and back on a half dozen times.


----------



## Mr.Rocket (May 21, 2013)

*Ouch*

Wow, that got expensive fast....

I didn't bother with the control arm, front or rear radius rod, or strut mount nuts.

I did however just order a set of cradle bolts (front and rear), and diff mount bolts. They cost me about $90 for the bunch.

As for the strut to knuckle bolt, I found this thread... (Anyone replace strut bolts with non-TTY stuff. - LS1GTO.com Forums) and followed the recommendations for a set of steering kuckle bolts that would not be TTY (Grade 10.9 with locking nuts and some lock washers for the bolt end side). 

I picked up some caliper to knuckle bolts while I was at it for a total of $60.

$150 in just bolts.... I never thought I'd see the day I shelled out for that...

Thanks for the help, let me know if you think there are any issues here I'm missing


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd do the inner and outer rear control arm bushings while you drop each side of the rear subframe. You need to drop to get the outers. Do it once. Makes a real difference in control arm squiggle and rear camber.


----------



## Mr.Rocket (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the outers, I probably would have torqued in the new subframe bushings and then realized i had to drop it to get the outers.

I've spent a few weeks doing research, and I'm pretty sure I've got every bushing covered. My plan is to replace every bit of suspension I can and just be done with it so I can move on to driveline/engine upgrades.

one last question... red locktite or blue?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Blue loctite for the most part. Sometimes the bushing may come with the nuts required (sometimes, as in the case of the strut mounts/front radius rod nuts). YMMV. Better to find a non-TTY equivilent but some are impossible to find. I replaced virtually every nut and bolt suggested although I kept the originals just in case and wouldn't hesitate them in a pinch.


----------



## Mr.Rocket (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, I was really hoping to do the install this weekend once my parts arrive, but I'm having a hell of a time finding all the TTY bolts. Especially without a huge lead time. 

I'm tempted to just re-use them honestly. Why would GM do this to us? :banghead:


----------

